
Classic amiga demos/intros in html5 - bane
http://wab.com/
======
simonsarris
As someone who spent the last two years of his life helping people learn
canvas: _Love love love._

These are wonderful, and its especially wonderful that it's open source so
others can learn from it. Even more so since there are so few good examples of
animation(s) out there right now.

...On the other hand, demos/intros/effects that use a library that is
explicitly made for _just_ old-school demos/intros
(<http://code.google.com/p/codef/>) are not as helpful to would-be canvas
programmers and artists as it might be otherwise (if the demos/intros were
made from scratch and stood alone).

> "PLEASE USE Chrome / Chromium to browse this Website !!"

I use chrome but this line reminds me of "This site best viewed in Netscape
Navigator", which is a tad irksome :(

~~~
darkstalker

        (more than 300% perf Vs FireFox ;) )
    

That line reflects people's bad perception about browsers (It's obviously
wrong). Only thing that doesn't work using chrome is the music on the home
page, speed is the same on both browsers.

~~~
Negitivefrags
It was probably true at the time it was written. Chrome had a clear speed
advantage for quite some time.

------
tluyben2
Excellent. Now to find some time to recreate the RSI Megademo(1) (Romeo
Knight!) and and Scoopex Mental Hangover(2) and I never have to boot up my
A500.

(1) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9zDWgeV8zY> (2)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37XY28YDju4>

Edit: maybe someone here knows/can guess; I'm looking (for a long time) for a
cracktro which had a very long musical score which culminated in a Jean Michel
Jarre kind of high pitch synthesizer fest. It had (only? I don't remember a
scroller or anything else) a 3d starfield which moved back and towards you
with the music.

------
moe
Amazing work!

Minor pet peeve, my favorites are missing;

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It-f6CCVtx8> (the low youtube framerate sadly
doesn't do it justice)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5BDh4z5gis> (tune...)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG84cj4rago> (NSFW)

~~~
rustynails77
IMHO, I didn't like (1) or (2) - but I was very fond of your third (NSFW)
link.

However, the demo that first blew me away on the Amiga was Blizzard Crystal
Hammer, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBx6U_JWfQ>

That's when I first realised that the Amiga could be like the C64.

I used to be active on the scene (as a demo coder and cracker) - and it's
great to see that people still celebrate the old days.

------
soulclap
Sweet, haven't seen this site before!

For more nostalgia, a large collection of cracktro remakes in Flash can be
found here: <http://flashtro.com/>

------
damian2000
Great demos, thanks. Anyone know how the smooth scrolling is achieved? is
there an equivalent of a BitBlt in HTML5 Canvas?

~~~
chengsun
Yes, Canvas has a drawImage method which takes a source image/canvas and draws
it on the destination canvas.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Canvas_tutorial/Usi...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Canvas_tutorial/Using_images#drawImage)

------
damian2000
This is the only one I remember from back in the Amiga days... the one with
the red bouncing balls ... by "Dr Mabuse"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RO5xaP5TSk> Not sure if it is on WAB or not,
couldn't see it.

------
billybub
WAB and are nothing but thieves, be careful what you use from CODEF because I
guarantee NoNameNo the talentless bum has stolen every source he has in CODEF
from other people and removed their names and license details.

~~~
soulclap
What are the 'original' libraries/components then?

------
huskyr
Really, really cool. I just wish the code would be a little cleaner (lots of
global variables, using new Array() instead of []), which might serve as a bad
practice to people learning Javascript.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
What's wrong with []?

~~~
batista
Nothing. He's complaining that they used new Array instead of it.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh, I thought he meant the other way round, my bad!

